# Worst Year EVER in St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

2020 has been rough for everyone, but in St. John's we had a head start. One of our worst-ever blizzards blew through the city in January 2020. Everything - even many essential services - was shut down for approximately 8 days as we dug out. Eventually we were allowed to get groceries or methadone. 

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr










Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by Rabbittownie, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Aftermath by R C, on Flickr

Aftermath by R C, on Flickr

Aftermath by R C, on Flickr

Aftermath by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Eventually the army dug us out, and superettes opened so people could get milk, bread, and beer.

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

People ran out of supplies. We were warned to stock up for 3 days, not 8.

Blizzard by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada by R C, on Flickr

But eventually things got cleaned up, and the temperature started to warm... lol

St. John&#x27;s, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Then rain, drizzle, fog, and a city deserted due to a particularly strict COVID-19 lockdown.

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

Luckily, we were still allowed to go outside for exercise.

IMG_20200502_123815 - Copy by R C, on Flickr

IMG_20200426_125558 - Copy by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s, Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s, Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

And then George Floyd was murdered. We're an almost entirely white city - diversity here is having Catholics AND Protestants in the SAME neighbourhood (the shock!) - but diversity is increasing rapidly, and people try to be very welcoming.

Black Lives Matter by R C, on Flickr

Black Lives Matter by R C, on Flickr

Black Lives Matter by R C, on Flickr










St. John&#x27;s, Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s, Newfoundland by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

But it hasn't been ALL bad. Yay, summer!

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

Staycation 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Staycation 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Staycation 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Staycation 2020 by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

St. John&#x27;s by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr

Monday, August 3, 2020 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes, 2020 has been rough for everyone and even for a brazilian like me, that's not used to the snow, it's easy to understand how much these blizzards affected St. John's in the beggining of this awful year. Eventhough these blizzards caused many problems for the city and its population, I must confess I found these pictures taken in January at least interesting and even beautiful, although quite disturbing, hehe...

St. John's architecture seems interesting, specially these colorful buildings in contrast with the snow. The scenery around the city is beautiful and it's good to see that things are getting better there in Canada. Things here in Brazil are going to take a longer time... By the way, it's good to know that St. John's population tries to be very welcoming to everyone, even if it's not a really diverse place. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful photos! It looks so different wintertime and summertime.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

What a beautiful place. Happy for that you get to enjoy a good summer. Hope you recharge while spending time in beautiful nature before the fall season begins.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and thread; well done


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set! Love those post-blizzard shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have more photos from St. John? I would like to see them


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few more, all from today.

I got up early to go for a jog.

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by Rabbittownie, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

Lots of dogberries this year - means a harsh winter ahead. But, aren't they all? lol

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

Then I met up with a friend and we walked from her place in the suburbs down to Water Street (our main downtown drag) for breakfast.

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

Crossing into the downtown.

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

Cresting the final hill heading down into the main business area of downtown.

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr


September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

From there it was a short climb uphill and a long slide down the socioeconomic ladder to my neighbourhood. 

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr

September 6 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

The year hasn't been so bad toward the end. It's still comfortably fall here, but winter is on its way. A few from this morning's run:

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr

November 24 2020 by R C, on Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

75cm of snow in the Labrador portion of our province, but on the island of Newfoundland still nothing, thank Christ lol

Surprisingly beautiful today. Sunny and feels mild. We went to the cat cafe for toutons.


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

A few from the past few days here.

Tibb's Eve (December 23; traditionally the first day of Lent when it was acceptable to drink; today it's the day you spend going out with your friends before spending the rest of the holidays with your family).
































































Christmas Eve.










Christmas/Boxing Day/Yesterday/Today lol.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A year in the life.......a lovely photo diary.


----------

